# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  CAFE GENTLE - Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Nằm trên con đường 24 sôi động ở Quận 6 đối diện với mặt trước Metro Bình Phú, Cafe Gentle được thiết kế theo lối kiến trúc hiện đại pha lẫn phong cách thuần Việt tạo nên cho mình một không gian rất riêng biệt thật khó tìm được ở một nơi nào khác.


Đến với Gentle bạn sẽ được tận hưởng một sự yên tĩnh thư thái khi nhìn ngắm những bức tranh treo tường sống động mô tả cuộc sống thanh bình ở làng quê êm ả đầy màu sắc. Hình ảnh hoa sen được hiện diện nhiều nơi trong quán tạo nên một khung cảnh gần gũi và bình yên. 



Bên cạnh đó quán có nhiều tiện ích cho khách như wifi đường truyền tốc độ cao,hệ thống truyền hình cáp,phòng máy lạnh không hút thuốc, phòng game thủ với những chiếc ghế thiết kế thật đặc sắc. Ngoài ra Gentle còn có khoảng sân vườn dành cho những ai thích đắm mình vào thiên nhiên với những thác nước và ao sen nhỏ.

Phục vụ ân cần chu đáo với thực đơn phong phú giá cả hợp lý thật sự tạo cho café Gentle môt nơi đến thư giãn lý tưởng phù hợp cho mọi người,mọi lứa tuổi.

Café Gentle giảm 20% cho tất cả các hoá đơn từ ngày 15/8 đến 15/9/09,có phục vụ cơm trưa văn phòng với nhiều món ăn thay đổi liên tục.

Điạ chỉ: 53-55 Đường 24 - Phường 11-Quận 6 - Hồ Chí Minh

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cafe Gentle_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

